# FRB Club > Общение > Комната отдыха >  Программа для раскрутки Вконтакте

## best0280

Viking Botovod — мощная программа для автоматизации продвижения и раскрутки в Вконтакте. С ее помощью можно получить быстрый рост количества участников группы, публичной страницы, приложения, а также добавить друзей по критериям и накрутить «лайки».

Наконец то нашёл полную версию в сети. На официальном сайте есть бесплатная LITE-версия, но функционал слабый, FULL-версия стоит 2240руб. На нулледе добрые люди выложили крякнутую со всеми возможностями бесплатно.
Сайт разработчика http://vk-soft.net/viking-botovod/

Основные возможности Viking Botovod:

— Простой, понятный и красивый интерфейс.
— Функция «Болтун». Бот для разговора с пользователями.
— Функция «Обменник». Накрутка «мне нравится», друзей, подписчиков, вступивших в группу/встречу/приложение/публичную страницу. Доступен в бесплатной версии.
— Проставление «лайков» на заданных URL адресах. Создает дополнительную посещаемость рекламного аккаунта
— Функция «RSS-подписка». Возможность подключения к RSS-ленте сайта для автоматического размещения записей на личных страницах, группах, встречах, публичных страницах.
— Встроенный планировщик. Ботовод настраивается один раз, наполняется контентом и в автоматическом режиме занимается постингом материалов.
— Возможность добавления друзей с отбором по критериям, по возможным друзьям, из той или иной группы, из друзей другого аккаунта, по списку id «Вконтакте».
— Встроенный браузер для просмотра и управлением страницами прямо из интерфейса программы. Доступен в бесплатной версии.
— Система «АнтиКапча» для распознавания маленьких раздражающих картинок.
— Система антибана аккаунтов. Исключение из обмена груп, если какой-либо аккаунт, участник обмена, был заблокирован за вступление в эту группу.

Скачать полную версию:  http://rghost.ru/48613312

----------

